# Help from forum moderators?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I started a thread around this time last year. Looking for 10 best stock bets for 2017...
I thought I'd go back in now & resurrect it now , to see how everyone made out. But I see the post history doesn't go back that far. Any way to dig it out - or is it gone for good?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/105050-FUN-THREAD-HERE!


----------

